# Fallout Shelter Talk



## Falloutshelterguy (May 27, 2016)

I own a house built in 1930. I am looking to open and restore it. Could you please pass this link along to anyone you think might be interested.

https://www.gofundme.com/Openabombshelter

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Someone please explain to me what a "go fund me" account means. 

Upon initial research it appears to be some sort of modern day begging for money. If so, I believe Falloutshelterguy to be a major league loser. A pussified modern day male...or perhaps a trans gendered confused person unable to make his/her own way in the world.

But I may be wrong. (Ha)


----------



## Falloutshelterguy (May 27, 2016)

Wow! I didn't think of it that way. I just thought it was a cool thing people might be interested in. I see you might have some self confidence issues and feel the need to lash out with name calling and bullying. Sorry if I upset you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

No, Slippy, you were right. And you're a bully, too. Time out for you, go to the ladies room.

P.S. How's the knee?


----------



## Falloutshelterguy (May 27, 2016)

I work my ass off to provide for my family. This was just supposed to be a fun thing to see if there is any interest. Trust me I have worked for everything I have in my life. I can see now that people here see it differently. I thought people might be enthused, not disgusted. My bad.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Falloutshelterguy said:


> Wow! I didn't think of it that way. I just thought it was a cool thing people might be interested in. I see you might have some self confidence issues and feel the need to lash out with name calling and bullying. Sorry if I upset you.


Ooops. My bad...I must have missed the fact that the epitome of self confidence is setting up a gofundme account to beg for money! HA

Also, I find that most people who use the term "bullying" and get worked up over a little "name calling" are pathetic PC libtards who are a waste of air.

Please shrivel up and go back to your begging little Politically Correct world of nothingness.

Thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## Falloutshelterguy (May 27, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Ooops. My bad...I must have missed the fact that the epitome of self confidence is setting up a gofundme account to beg for money! HA
> 
> Also, I find that most people who use the term "bullying" and get worked up over a little "name calling" are pathetic PC libtards who are a waste of air.
> 
> ...


I hope you don't have kids because with thoughts like that they are probably the lead bullies at school. The world would be a much better place if people thought about the negative vocabulary they use. Think about how many people you have unknowingly offended by using the term "retard".


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Falloutshelterguy said:


> I hope you don't have kids because with thoughts like that they are probably the lead bullies at school. The world would be a much better place if people thought about the negative vocabulary they use. Think about how many people you have unknowingly offended by using the term "retard".


"How does it feel to be so weak that mere words offend you?"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Falloutshelterguy said:


> I hope you don't have kids because with thoughts like that they are probably the lead bullies at school. The world would be a much better place if people thought about the negative vocabulary they use. Think about how many people you have unknowingly offended by using the term "retard".


Retarded Post of the day^^^^


----------



## Falloutshelterguy (May 27, 2016)

Pretty sure "mere" words offend everyone. I guess you have never been offended by something you have been told or even over heard? Yeah right!


----------



## Falloutshelterguy (May 27, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Retarded Post of the day^^^^


I bet you had a good laugh when you hit enter on that one. That is sad.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Falloutshelterguy said:


> Pretty sure "mere" words offend everyone. I guess you have never been offended by something you have been told or even over heard? Yeah right!


Pussified Post of the day^^^

Son,

Are you freaking serious? You come here on Memorial Day Weekend, to a site that if you did any research would have discovered that we have many Combat War Veterans who have seen the most hell-ashis" shitstorms that a person can see....and lost friends and family.

While I am not a Veteran but this PC crap is a slap in the face to all who have served and died to keep this country free...so I ask, do you think that most of us give a flying crap about "mere" words?

Please stop being a puss and grow the hell up.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Falloutshelterguy said:


> I bet you had a good laugh when you hit enter on that one. That is sad.


Laughter is good. Why are you still here? We're not going to give you money.


----------



## Falloutshelterguy (May 27, 2016)

I thank you for your service. I did not think about combat vets. They probably have thick skin. I really did not mean to offend. I will let it go. I can empathize with you on this. Have a nice weekend. If this seems sarcastic I honestly did not mean for it to be. It's hard to show tone of voice when typing. The reason I can say all this is because of you combat vets. Thank you.


----------



## Falloutshelterguy (May 27, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Laughter is good. Why are you still here? We're not going to give you money.


I am a forum newbie. It's kind of fun. I did not realize I could be offending vets. I am very sorry. See my post to Slippy. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Falloutshelterguy said:


> I thank you for your service. I did not think about combat vets. They probably have thick skin. I really did not mean to offend. I will let it go. I can empathize with you on this. Have a nice weekend. If this seems sarcastic I honestly did not mean for it to be. It's hard to show tone of voice when typing. The reason I can say all this is because of you combat vets. Thank you.


Thanks,

Now stick around and properly introduce yourself. You may find that we have some A-OK people who are willing to help you in many ways. Good to see you have some sense about you.

Your new friend

Slippy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Falloutshelterguy said:


> Wow! I didn't think of it that way. I just thought it was a cool thing people might be interested in. I see you might have some self confidence issues and feel the need to lash out with name calling and bullying. Sorry if I upset you.


Oh, my goodness!

Bullying? How old are you, sonny?

You pop in here with the hopes that hard working people will cough up some cash so you can do some work on your house and then feel you are bullied by people who respond appropriately to internet panhandling? Seriously?

Furthermore, you post two threads begging for money? You know that is spam, right? Was it too much for you to read the rules? I guess rules are bullying, huh?


----------



## Falloutshelterguy (May 27, 2016)

Denton said:


> Oh, my goodness!
> 
> Bullying? How old are you, sonny?
> 
> ...


Yes. The other members already lit me up. I realized my screw up and am sorry. Hope you can forgive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Falloutshelterguy said:


> Yes. The other members already lit me up. I realized my screw up and am sorry. Hope you can forgive.


I hope you can grow past today's believe that peer pressure is bullying.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I worked my ass off myself, built a business and a home on my own. 
GoFundMe is nothing more than begging for money, most are scams with heartbreaking stories to garner funds.
So in effect you are begging for money. 
Go ask o'slimer or slizzy warren for their liberal funds, you will get nothing here.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

I need to start a gofundme account so I can get lunch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. Locked.


----------

